# for those who like classical music



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

From J.S. Bach St. Matthew Passion:

http://s50.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=38IE ... T4QWUV5QTK


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

cool. ^_^

im starting to appreciate classical, mellow music more. im finding that as i start to get better, i cant really listen to alot of the stuff ive always listened to. mostly hardcore metal. nowdays i listen to pretty, melodic music, like Antony & the Johnsons and Joanna Newsom. I just posted her video in the now playing section. i was going to put it in its own forum cause i didnt want it to get lost amongst all the hip hop and hardcore, im so glad you made this now we have a place to put yummy classical ear candy. ^_^










The Sprout & the Bean ~ http://video.download.com/3800-11169_53-2180.html

keep um comin'!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Who's that woman in the photo SB? Whoever she is, she's on the list!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

oops.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, I'm going to have poke you with a stick Terri*, or have you branded like cattle. What you mean by 'oops'? Eh ? Eh?

:evil: :evil: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> cool. ^_^
> 
> im starting to appreciate classical, mellow music more. im finding that as i start to get better, i cant really listen to alot of the stuff ive always listened to. mostly hardcore metal. nowdays i listen to pretty, melodic music, like Antony & the Johnsons and Joanna Newsom. I just posted her video in the now playing section. i was going to put it in its own forum cause i didnt want it to get lost amongst all the hip hop and hardcore, im so glad you made this now we have a place to put yummy classical ear candy. ^_^
> 
> ...


You've heard of Joanna Newsome? No way. Wow, she's from just up the road from me (Nevada City). We used to go see her play with an awesome band called Golden Shoulders. Check 'em out. She's on their first record.

I still have trouble with Antony's voice, but then I think Tom Waits is a great singer, so what do I know?

I'm starting to wander away from the topic, aren't I? Sorry; please strike the above text from the record.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Love classical music.

Love the great Choral Works -- and yes, these are of a religious nature.

*Mendelssohn's "Elijah"/"Elias"*

"Lift thine eyes oh lift thine eyes to the mountains,
whence cometh, whence comth, whence cometh thy help.
Thy help cometh from the Lord, the Maker of Heaven and Earth.
He hath said, they foot shall not be moved, the Keeper will never slumber...

He watching over Israel, slumbers not nor sleeps.
He watching over Israel, slumbers not nor sleeps.
Shouldst thou walking in grief, languish, he will quicken thee,
He, will quicken thee."

*Brahm's Requiem*

Powerful stuff:

"Behold all flesh is as the grass, and all the goodliness of man is as the flower of grass..."

"How lovely is thy dwelling place, oh Lord of Hosts, oh Lord of Hosts...
for my soul.
It longeth, yeah fainteth, it longeth yeah fainteth, for the courts, for the courts of the Lord."

"...at the sound of trumpet we shall all be changed. For death shall be swallowed in victory.....
Grave, where is thy triumph? Grave, grave, where is thy triumph?
Death, where is thy sting, is thy sting, oh death, where is thy sting?"

Well all that stuff is out of the Bibleand it's gorgeous but the music knocks yer sock off :shock:

Also, Elmer Bernstein, Soundtrack for "To Kill A Mockingbird" and "Farenheit 451"

Rachmaninoff, various, but "18th Variation on a Theme of Paganini" orchestra and piano.

Samuel Barber, "Adagio for Strings"

I love the weepin' stuff, LOL.

And mellow, mellow music.

But I also love to dance, dance, dance -- the Disco Queen! My old songs are fromthe 60's, 70's and 80s... sorry folks.

That young girl is gorgeous. Damn.
I'm old.

L,
D 8)


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

I recommend the following works:

*classic*

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto 2 and 3, Rhapsody (based on a theme by Paganini)
Grieg: In the Hall of the Mountain King, Peer Gynt, Morning Mood
Bethoven: Moonlight Sonata
Vivaldi: (The) Four Seasons
Barber: Adagio

*looks-like classic*

John Barry: The Persuaders theme (television series)
The Ninth Gate (film theme)
Road to Perdition (film theme)
Apocalyptica: Coma (see: http://www.apocalyptica.com/releases/cult.php)

(will add more in the future)

I am using Shareaza sometimes because it's open source. But it's P2P. And of course, I am using only for songs I own


----------

